# Mt. Amanzi Maintenance Fees



## Cruiser Too (Sep 9, 2019)

I own two one-bdrm units at Mt. Amanzi.
Dunno how it started but.. I prepay Maint-Fees, one year in advance.

I send an email to them and ask to pay my estimated next year's fees.
Then.. I pay it.

A few days ago, I receive an email with two separate statements, with different due amounts.

I sent them an email inquiring about the nature of the two statements.
Didn't received a reply... so re-sent the email a couple of days later.
Still no reply !!!

*Has anyone else experienced issues communicating with Mt. Amanzi ?*
They normally... respond very quickly.

Doug


----------



## cerralee (Sep 10, 2019)

I haven’t received an invoice yet. Did the levies go up a lot?  I have two peak weeks, what is the Levi amount this year and the number of TPU’s you get? The RCI calculator is showing 16 for my units.  It usually takes me a couple of weeks of corresponding by email to get everything posted to my account.  What day did you get your invoice. I looked through my mail and don’t see one.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 10, 2019)

cerralee said:


> I haven’t received an invoice yet. Did the levies go up a lot?  I have two peak weeks, what is the Levi amount this year and the number of TPU’s you get? The RCI calculator is showing 16 for my units.  It usually takes me a couple of weeks of corresponding by email to get everything posted to my account.  What day did you get your invoice. I looked through my mail and don’t see one.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Cerralee 

I'm *STRUGGLING *to reply with this relatively new TUG system.

What are TPU's and how do I use the RCI Calculator ?

I received the invoices via email on Sept. 4th.

Levi amounts are (I believe... ) are:
1 Sep 2019 00:00 Opening Balance (000.00)
1 Sep 2019 09:34 (DINUA175299 / Levy 2020) LEVY UH 5BED FW R3 065.55 R2 728.93

1 Sep 2019 00:00 Opening Balance (R455.04)
1 Sep 2019 09:34 (DINUA175300 / Levy 2020) LEVY UH 5BED FW R3 065.55 R2 610.51

Doug


----------



## cerralee (Sep 10, 2019)

Doug.Kaya said:


> I'm *STRUGGLING *to reply with this relatively new TUG system.
> 
> What are TPU's and how do I use the RCI Calculator ?



TPU's are the number of trading power points RCI assigns to each deposit.  My peak season Mt. Amanzi week usually gets 16 TPU's.  If they haven't adjusted their calendar I might only end up with 10 TPU's.  

To get the RCI calculator to see what your deposit might be log into your weeks RCI account and to* MY ACCOUNT*.  Scroll down to *MANAGE MY DEPOSITS* and select.  Under *WEEKS YOU CAN DEPOSIT* select Mt. Amanzi.  Under Trading Power select *CALCULATE*.

If you have a fixed week enter the requested information.  If you have a floating week you can play around and see the various trading powers they generate.  I would use this tool to request a desirable floating week,
Ask for one later in the year so you don't loose any TPU's for depositing late.

The currency conversion rate looks really good right now. The current rate is 1 USD = 14.6586 ZAR   I don't quite understand the levi amounts that are listed but with the current currency conversion rates your levi might be only 3,065ZAR = $209.093USD.  I am not sure how to read your invoice correctly.  I have a peak week and at last years levi my weeks are still under $300 for the year apiece.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 10, 2019)

cerralee said:


> The currency conversion rate looks really good right now. The current rate is 1 USD = 14.6586 ZAR   I don't quite understand the levi amounts that are listed but with the current currency conversion rates your levi might be only 3,065ZAR = $209.093USD.  I am not sure how to read your invoice correctly. Good Luck!!



Don't like this new TUG BBS's feature to "reply" 

I also am not to comprehend... in my first statement:

R3 065.55 R2 728.93
Is "R3 065.55" supposed to be: ZAR 3,065.55 ???!!!
And what's "R2 728.93" in the first statement about ?


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 10, 2019)

cerralee said:


> The currency conversion rate looks really good right now. The current rate is 1 USD = 14.6586 ZAR   I don't quite understand the levi amounts that are listed but with the current currency conversion rates your levi might be only 3,065ZAR = $209.093USD.  I am not sure how to read your invoice correctly.  I have a peak week and at last years levi my weeks are still under $300 for the year apiece.Good Luck!!



Hi CerraLee 

Here's the email I sent *TWICE *and haven't received a reply yet:

_Hello Riana or Riki Ras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_I am confused with this statement(s)._
_Are these statements for 20*19* or 20*20* ???_
_I paid my estimated 2019 Maintenance-Fees on 4th April 201*8*_

*Apr. 4th 2018    *
*Rika Ras <rika@mountamanzi.co.za>*
_ 
Hello 

Thank you for the estimate 2019 payment.
Your week/s has been deposited.
Enjoy your day_​
_Another Question....  I received two statements:_
_WHY ???_
_*1 Sep 2019 00:00 Opening Balance (R336.62)*_
_1 Sep 2019 09:34 (DINUA175299 / Levy 2020) LEVY UH 5BED FW R3 065.55 R2 728.93 _

_*1 Sep 2019 00:00 Opening Balance (R455.04)*_
_1 Sep 2019 09:34 (DINUA175300 / Levy 2020) LEVY UH 5BED FW R3 065.55 R2 610.51 _

*Thank You *

_Douglas Kaya_


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 5, 2019)

*UPDATE: October 5th 2019*

I still have not been able to contact Mt. Amanzi !!!
I've sent at least 6 emails and have NEVER received a reply or acknowledgement of receipt.

Normally... I receive an email reply the next business day.

Has anyone been able to email them ?
How do you pay your maintenance-fee ?

TIA !


----------



## cerralee (Oct 5, 2019)

Look in your e-mails for a reply from levies@mountamanzi.co.za or Riana van der Walt.  I received the notice on Wednesday, September 2 and sent my account number and credit card information the same day.  I requested to let me know when my credit card had been charged and when the weeks were placed with RCI for deposit.  The next day I had an e-mail saying the card was charged and the weeks had been banked.  So far they have not shown up in my RCI account.  Usually it takes a few back and forth e-mails and contacting RCI South Africa Specialists to get this accomplished.
I own two weeks as well and received two separate invoices in my e-mails.  The amount that showed up on my charge card was the total of the two levies.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 5, 2019)

cerralee said:


> Look in your e-mails for a reply from levies@mountamanzi.co.za or Riana van der Walt.  I received the notice on Wednesday, September 2 and sent my account number and credit card information the same day.  I requested to let me know when my credit card had been charged and when the weeks were placed with RCI for deposit.  The next day I had an e-mail saying the card was charged and the weeks had been banked.  So far they have not shown up in my RCI account.  Usually it takes a few back and forth e-mails and contacting RCI South Africa Specialists to get this accomplished.
> I own two weeks as well and received two separate invoices in my e-mails.  The amount that showed up on my charge card was the total of the two levies.  Hope this helps!



I ALWAYS email: levies@mountamanzi.co.za.
But... unlike you, NEVER received a reply !!!

Might you be willing to reply to Riana and ask her if she received emails from:
Doug.Kaya @ Gmail.Com ?

Thank You.

Doug


----------



## cerralee (Oct 5, 2019)

Did you prepay 2020 levies this year.  The reply is from 2018, not 2019.  I don't know why there are two different amounts, I would look over my credit card statements from this year and see if my account was charged.  Are you putting your account # on your e-mails?  Also make sure you are including your RCI account number and stating that you are from the United States.  Sometimes it takes numerous e-mails to get a response.  Check your credit card statements from this year and give her the date the charges were placed on your account.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 5, 2019)

cerralee said:


> Did you prepay 2020 levies this year.  The reply is from 2018, not 2019.  I don't know why there are two different amounts, I would look over my credit card statements from this year and see if my account was charged.  Are you putting your account # on your e-mails?  Also make sure you are including your RCI account number and stating that you are from the United States.  Sometimes it takes numerous e-mails to get a response.  Check your credit card statements from this year and give her the date the charges were placed on your account.



Hi Cerralee !

I have NOT prepaid my 2020 this year.
I just checked my CC statements online... NOTHING was charged by Mt. Amanzi.
Yes to: Account # and RCI account number.
I used the same email (all with the necessary info) and just change the dates.
I sent at least SIX emails within the last month.

Might you be willing to email her per my request ?

Thx, Doug


Doug


----------



## cerralee (Oct 5, 2019)

Can you please check the e-mail address Doug.Kaya@gmail.com and see if you have received any correspondence from him?  He contacted me through TUG and said he has been sending e-mails and has not received any replies.  Please contact him.

Thanks,
Lee Cerra
Sent them this e-mail...hope it helps


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 5, 2019)

cerralee said:


> Can you please check the e-mail address Doug.Kaya@gmail.com and see if you have received any correspondence from him?  He contacted me through TUG and said he has been sending e-mails and has not received any replies.  Please contact him.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lee Cerra
> Sent them this e-mail...hope it helps



Thank You Very Much Lee Cerra
Hopefully I'll receive an email from them.

I'll let you know.

Doug


----------



## cerralee (Oct 7, 2019)

Received the following e-mail from Mt. Amanzi this morning. Try to resubmit your request. Good luck!

Unfortunately I did experience problem with my e-mail since first week of
September can you please ask them to resend the e-mail and then I trust that
I will receive it because we do reply back to e-mails send to us as soon as
possible.

Regards


Creating an environment for everlasting holiday memories


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 7, 2019)

cerralee said:


> Received the following e-mail from Mt. Amanzi this morning. Try to resubmit your request. Good luck!
> 
> Unfortunately I did experience problem with my e-mail since first week of
> September can you please ask them to resend the e-mail and then I trust that
> ...



==========================

Thank you Cerralee.

I'll re-send my email to Riana.
Hopefully they'll receive it and... respond.

Will keep you apprised.

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 11, 2019)

cerralee said:


> Received the following e-mail from Mt. Amanzi this morning. Try to resubmit your request. Good luck!
> 
> Hi Cerralee !
> 
> ...


----------

